
Stop Reclining Your Airplane Seat - joegahona
https://www.outsideonline.com/2391763/stop-reclining-your-seat-airplanes
======
proxygestapo
This is game-theoretic prisoner capture talk. Rather than rail against the
inhumane conditions imposed from above, the inmates begin to self-police to
impose ever harsher doctrines on each other, because it appears to alleviate
even worse suffering.

"Oh dear airlines, please please take out reclining seats altogether! Thank
you so much, thank you! So very kind!"

Shame on you man.

